# Hedgie awake frequently during daylight hours?



## Caspar

I've had my hedgehog for almost two weeks now, and I've noticed something. She's always awake in the middle of the day. I thought hedgehogs were supposed to be nocturnal?

She seems to wake up at about noon, and stays up for a couple of hours before going back to her igloo and sleeping. Usually she'll eat her kibble, nose her stuff around, run on her wheel, and whatnot while i'm working on an assignment and then she goes back to sleep and gets up again around 6pm.

Is this typical of hedgies? or is it something to be worried about?


----------



## smhufflepuff

Perhaps she's unaware that she's a nocturnal animal. I'd post a small sign to that effect inside her cage near her kibbles about 2cm off the floor so she can see it.

No, really... it's okay. As long as she's the one initiating the behavior, that's fine. Mine frequently gets up in the early evening, rustles around under her blanket, chomps on a few kibbles, then falls back asleep. 

You're rather lucky to have a hedgie who will run and play in light so that you can see her. Make sure to take some pics before she decides to become a night-time closet wheeler like the majority of the hedgies out there.


----------



## Nancy

Is she a baby? If so, that is fairly typical. Babies are often up during the day to eat and while up will wheel and do other things as well. As they age and they don't need to eat during the day they take on the more normal hedgehog cycle. The same is true of the elderly as often they get up during the day too.


----------



## lane_m

smhufflepuff said:


> Perhaps she's unaware that she's a nocturnal animal. I'd post a small sign to that effect inside her cage near her kibbles about 2cm off the floor so she can see it.


:lol: You're funny!


----------



## strawberryfields

You should feel very lucky! :lol: Most of us have to do sneaky maneuvers to see our babies playing. Rocko RUNS for his snuggle sack if I so much as walk by, even without turning the lights on. :roll:


----------



## rivoli256

Funny that I just saw this post...I had just mentioned in another that my guy is truly diurnal. He conks out around 7 am...he used to be up from noon-2 or 1-3 but since I moved him home, he is now up at dusk...from about 4-6...then he'll snooze, unless brought out to play...he's not up again until 10 or 11. & even then he's not zipping around until midnight or 1 am. He'll take power naps but won't sleeeeeeep again until around 7 or so. He has always been this way & he's a year & 3 months old now. He seems to like his day divided into 3 parts!

The other one I had was strictly nocturnal. Was like a lump of clay during daylight. A very tiny lump of clay, but one nonetheless. None of this up & down stuff for him. A total day sleeper. Made for interesting viewing when he'd sleep on the other's head!

Gotta love 'em.


----------

